# So who else is in the shop finishing Christmas gifts?



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Back in Sept. we were eating at a local restaurant and they served us Italian bread and olive oil dip on a nifty little cutting board that had a hollowed out spot to put the dip bowl. The wife commented that I could make some of those to give as gifts and like the idiot that I am I agreed to have some ready for Christmas. Been really busy this fall doing some rehab in an old house (needed to be done for Christmas) I'm done still waiting for the plumber.

Since I had several to do I spent all yesterday AM designing and making a router table jig so I could use a trim bit to make them all alike after roughing them out on the table saw and bandsaw . She wanted 7 so of course I made 14 three of which went in the woodstove last night. Got them sanded and the edges routed off before I gave up for the day. A little more sanding and off to the hardware store today to find some food safe finish for them.

Wife bought some nice little dipping bowls on sale at the local rejected at Walmart store. I had the thought yesterday that some little turned bowls would be cool but I am keeping my mouth shut on that idea.


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2015)

Pictures? ????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2015)

All my personal gifts are done but I still have a few things on the whiteboard to complete for customers wanting gifts to give to folks on their gift list so I voted yes


----------



## Sprung (Dec 21, 2015)

Gifts to finish? Yes. Before Christmas? No. My in-laws know they're getting cutting boards from me - my mother-in-law wants a regular one for everyday use and my father-in-law wants one with a big juice groove for meat cutting as he makes good use of his smoker. But, they both know they'll be done when they're done. Haven't even started yet - when my new jointer arrives, then I might be able to start on them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 21, 2015)

I finished a call just now that is being overnighted today. Then I have a few other things to finish up for family but I have 3 days on them haha. Off work until the 4th, but have the kids, so not much shop time


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

i think CWS is still working on my gift.........he aint say'n much


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm still making a few. Nothing spectacular. Throwing one the burn pile on occasion too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Tony said:


> Pictures? ????


Got back from the hardware store did a little more sanding the greased them up with Howards cutting board oil , never heard of it before but is what they had. The one with the dark staining, wild grain and big crack is mine because I like it and I won't mind using it for a fire starter if it breaks in half .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2015)

Those are nice! I've been meaning to make some to sell along with my cutting boards but haven't yet. Those will be a big hit I'm sure! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Tony said:


> Those are nice! I've been meaning to make some to sell along with my cutting boards but haven't yet. Those will be a big hit I'm sure! Tony


I think a small wooden dip bowl sized to fit the recess would be a great upgrade and pretty easy to make .


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

very nice ! what do ya cut the round mortise in with ...... ?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking good Dave. How deep is the bowl area.? They have some here at a steakhouse for bread and a butter bowl but the hole goes all the way through and the bowl has a lip on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I think a small wooden dip bowl sized to fit the recess would be a great upgrade and pretty easy to make .



For someone who turns it probably would be simple, but as for me, I'll just buy some bowls I'm thinking. Tony


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> very nice ! what do ya cut the round mortise in with ...... ?


made a template out of 3/4" plywood by cutting a hole in it with a 3" hole saw . Clamp it to board and tip in a 1/2" strait router bit with the appropriate guide bushing installed on the router. I was going to use a ball end router bit but the shank on the only one I had was too short to reach through the template.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

Coupla more goblets. Dave the one there is a sap/heart cherry blank I got from you. I love those half sappies! Needs a few more friction coats. 



 



 

And an FBE one that had rings, but they broke because I got them too thin and this blank turned out to be full of isolated punky spots here and there that I didn't think went deep until I started turning it. 



 



 

Got several other projects going no pics yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Looking good Dave. How deep is the bowl area.? They have some here at a steakhouse for bread and a butter bowl but the hole goes all the way through and the bowl has a lip on it.


Didn't measure it but the board is 3/4 so I guess about 1/2" . Nuf to make my kinda dull router bit scream and beg for mercy.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Coupla more goblets. Dave the one there is a sap/heart cherry blank I got from you. I love those half sappies! Needs a few more friction coats.
> 
> View attachment 93369
> 
> ...


Those are sweet. That cherry will look really nice after it ages a little and turns red.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Those are sweet. That cherry will look really nice after it ages a little and turns red.



Needless to say my wife says I need to make her a set of various sized 2-tone cherry goblets lol so we will get to watch it age. thanks again for those blanks I love this stuff. Keep an eye out for them in the future I don't want to run out. Still have a few but just keep me in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Tony said:


> For someone who turns it probably would be simple, but as for me, I'll just buy some bowls I'm thinking. Tony


Not much of a bowl turner myself but something that small would be pretty fast to make, might even be able to do most of the inside with a frostner bit.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Needless to say my wife says I need to make her a set of various sized 2-tone cherry goblets lol so we will get to watch it age. thanks again for those blanks I love this stuff. Keep an eye out for them in the future I don't want to run out. Still have a few but just keep me in mind.


Just let me know when you need some, I have a couple of sappy 3 x 3's that I left long. They should be getting pretty dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally for once I am ahead of schedule. I have no clue how it happened but I'm rolling with it!! 

Just got home from a small vacation up north and plan to work all day tomorrow out back on some fun projects. 

Nothing that needs to be done and something I can take my time on and have fun! 

Plus I'm another day older tomorrow so it's my day to screw off.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 22, 2015)

I delivered the last of my orders Saturday but still have two ornament to finish up for family gifts. I have until next Sunday on this so I am good.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 22, 2015)

Was going to work in shop today ... Decided to make a Texas snowman

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 22, 2015)

Didn't really make that ... Facebook steal ... I'm not that artistic


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Didn't really make that ... Facebook steal ... I'm not that artistic



Well I am not going to hire you for my lawn architect now. Forget it.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 22, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> Didn't really make that ... Facebook steal ... I'm not that artistic


well I stole it back


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 22, 2015)

Kevin - Those goblets are fantastic. The ring on the cast one will be spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

